# Night running on the HARGRR



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Night running on the HedgeApple RioGram RR.

RioGrande Heavyweight consist pulls into Vinita township.










Pasengers unload from the observation.










Ozark, AR.... mountain village.... town where my grandfather lived when I was a child.










Running at night is lots of fun. Blue lights in the trees give a moonlight effect. I plan on running this train at Marty's next month.


JimC.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice Jim.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's gonna be fun to photograph! I'm looking forward to seeing it at Marty's!


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Jim, I like the affect the blue lights give. Now you have moonshine no matter the phase of the moon or the weather!!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Wow, that looks great! That must be fun indeed!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim 
I love the affect lights give out at night to a railroad, The week after the KC show we have our monthly meeting in Springfield Mo at a club members layout that has alot of lights. That will be lots of fun, and I love the transition between dusk and dark. Again great Job. 
Dennis


----------

